# yellow tail acei



## ttrichey (Dec 12, 2012)

Well to start I have aquifer 4 yellow tail fry from a friend whose tank reproduce. My question is fairly simple, these new fry have stripes.... I have a year old across in my tank and is for sure pure bred and shows no sign ever of having stripes... do I have hybrids? Is this normal. Also one of them has more of a snub nosed face rather than pointed. The breeder swears he watched the dance, and I am left to assume that his were hybrids. Please help! I love them I just want to know all about them and can't seem to get a straight answer from local dealers... any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Stripes on acei fry are quite common. The snub nosed fish could have a deformity. What size are they?


----------



## ttrichey (Dec 12, 2012)

The fish are 1 inch and there are multiple snub nosed in his tank but I only took 1 of them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree the snub nose fish have a deformity and you should return those. I'd also stop using that breeder.


----------



## ttrichey (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya just talked to the ownerof aqua Tera he says stripes are common in fry but not when they take on their color! Thank you all for your input! Much appreciated!


----------



## ttrichey (Dec 12, 2012)

About what size should I vent these fish? Eggspots guarantee with acei's?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eggspots are not a guarantee with any fish. Vent them after they have laid eggs (seriously)...maybe 3-4". I just wait and see if anyone gets picked on then remove him.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm the one in question. Here are the Acei Adults in Question. Whats funny is i posted the same question on 2 other forums and both told me there is nothing to be worried about. the first answer i got was a link to this very Question. I had to laugh. AC told me the same, there is nothing to to worry about, they look like normal Acei and i believe so as well.

My Fry Video Came out kind of crappy due to its my iphone im recording from. Ill get another.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

If that link didnt work then theres this one


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Still cant get a clear video of them due to they can never sit still and the camera keeps having to focus. ill post the vid anyways along with some pics.
































































They were mostly scared due to i had just stuck my hand in the tank to place a cave, they look really dull. when they are hungry they are nicely colored up. The color o the first pi is what they normally are, it decided to stop long enough to take a picture.

Poo Video From iPhone.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

You have finally joined us Ian!


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

My 125 has the 5 Pseudotropheus Elegans (Formerly Acei i believe?), 7 Labidochromis Caeruleous, 12 Ps. Demasoni, 1 Sciaenochromis Fryeri Maleri isl, 1 Protomelas taeniolatus Red empress, 2 Maylandia estherae, 5Maylandia lombardoi (new to tank), A few Peacocks, 2 Sailfin Plecos, 1 BN Pleco and a Clown pleco. I'm sure i'm forgetting a few others.

I am aware of the Aggression i'm probably going to have and the mixture of diet i'm mixing. I feed the Haps and Peacocks 3mm Pellets that are high in protein. They are the only ones big enough to eat them. The Mbuna get 1mm omega one low protein pellets. they all eat the flakes i mix in for the smaller Juvies. They get a Leaf of Romaine lettuce and a few spears of boiled Cucumber once a week.

My 40 Has 2 Lamprologus Ocelattus "gold", 2 Altolamprologus Calvus "white Chaitika", 2 Julidochormis Marlieri "Magara", 3 Neolamprologus tretocephalus "5 bar" and a couple BN Plecos. all Juvies but the Plecos. These i feed My fry i don't want. Its Pretty amazing to watch the calvus go into hunting mode. As small as these Tangs are they only eat omega one flake food. plus the fry.

The Red Empress, calvus, julis and oces are from Daves, the rest are from petsmart other than the 5 bars. Ill agree that the genes from the petsmart Fish in general are **** seeing as how they don't come from a recognizable breeder and are just really farmed. I'm planning on Rehoming almost everything and Doing a Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef Breeding Colony and possibly a Tropheus breeding colony. Not quite sure. Any input would be appreciated. Not going to lie, I've spent most my time over at a different Site and got to know a few of the breeders and Store owners across the states. Let me know what the problem is with the Acei in the pictures, could be inbreeding seeing as how they were all bought at the same time from Petsmart, i assume its probably from the same fry batch.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Theres the man, Hows it going Metri?


----------

